# Surffishing NC



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Ther's seems to be alot of good surf fishing from cape lookout south. What's your opinion where the next best 4x4 fishing after Hatteras is found?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Portsmouth Island


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't move it but this needs to be in the NC section. Probably get more answers.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

surffshr said:


> Ther's seems to be alot of good surf fishing from cape lookout south. What's your opinion where the next best 4x4 fishing after Hatteras is found?


I wouldn't consider Cape Lookout next best. It's just as good and the best fishing spots are more likely to be accessible especially in the Spring.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

Your question is a bit misleading. You say "South of Cape Lookout" first, then say "After Hatteras". If you mean what area south of Hatteras Island, then I would say Portsmouth and Cape Lookout. But if you mean south of Cape Lookout your choices are few for driving on the beach. I'd say north end of Carolina Beach or Fort Fisher. You'll have to buy a permit at either place.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

That's right. A few of the crystal coast beach's also offer beach driving at different times of the year too.


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

As for best South of Hatteras, I would say Portsmouth Island, but Ocracoke is also great, and easier to stay at. (lots of houses, hotels, an actual town etc instead of on Portsmouth where it's just some cabins, a NPS office and you're on your own.) 
I've not heard much about there being great surf fishing at Lookout, and I don't think there is any way to get a truck to Lookout but you could carry your gear. 
There are other places that are easier to get to especially around Wilmington but those two I would say are the most productive south of Hatteras.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

jocoscout said:


> As for best South of Hatteras, I would say Portsmouth Island, but Ocracoke is also great, and easier to stay at. (lots of houses, hotels, an actual town etc instead of on Portsmouth where it's just some cabins, a NPS office and you're on your own.)
> I've not heard much about there being great surf fishing at Lookout, and I don't think there is any way to get a truck to Lookout but you could carry your gear.
> There are other places that are easier to get to especially around Wilmington but those two I would say are the most productive south of Hatteras.


There are two vehicle ferries that run from Davis, NC to Cape Lookout.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

jocoscout said:


> As for best South of Hatteras, I would say Portsmouth Island, but Ocracoke is also great, and easier to stay at. (lots of houses, hotels, an actual town etc instead of on Portsmouth where it's just some cabins, a NPS office and you're on your own.)
> I've not heard much about there being great surf fishing at Lookout, and I don't think there is any way to get a truck to Lookout but you could carry your gear.
> There are other places that are easier to get to especially around Wilmington but those two I would say are the most productive south of Hatteras.


The fishing at Lookout is outstanding and access is no problem, you just have to plan ahead. There are ferrys to get your vehicle out there and cabins to stay in. You will have to furnish your own electricity. Check it out here:

http://drumwagon.com/


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Fishing on Cape Lookout sucks


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks rocket, the only time I've been there was when I was a kid and I got sick that week so I really don't remember much. 
As for the fishing I'll let Caniac and Omb fight that one out.


----------

